# Olympic showjumping



## MollyMoomin (4 August 2012)

I'm at work today (boooo) so can't watch - would appreciate any updates?


----------



## BlairandAzria (4 August 2012)

Is it live online....?  I cant seem to find it on my television or on the puter  ahhhhh!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w30ph

nick skelton is on 5th


----------



## jenbleep (4 August 2012)

Come on Nick lets have a clear!!! He's giving these fences some room!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

Hes just gone clear!! woo hoo..love this horse gives them so much room


----------



## Laafet (4 August 2012)

I officially hate having to watch online, my internet is not good enough. I can't watch one round without it buffering.


----------



## suzysparkle (4 August 2012)

Big Star is lovely. He looked very full of beans


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

seems a lot are getting inside the time....hope to see it look slightly more challenging later on


----------



## jenbleep (4 August 2012)

LOL, this Swedish horse is called Lunatic


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			LOL, this Swedish horse is called Lunatic 

Click to expand...

i think thats an amazing name


----------



## ttt (4 August 2012)

Does anyone have the link to the running order please?
Thanks.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

yep 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html


----------



## ttt (4 August 2012)

Thank you


----------



## TarrSteps (4 August 2012)

Re it looking too easy, this is just the 'welcome' to get the horses in the ring, so it is much smaller than it will be in a couple of days' time. The big push today is to do well so as to get a good spot in the running order.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Re it looking too easy, this is just the 'welcome' to get the horses in the ring, so it is much smaller than it will be in a couple of days' time. The big push today is to do well so as to get a good spot in the running order.
		
Click to expand...

Ok good....dont know a lot about show jumping. thanks for that


----------



## Boxers (4 August 2012)

Nightmare for that guy whose horse refused the water tray twice.  Australian?


----------



## Vetwrap (4 August 2012)

Poor guy and in the opening round too.
Gutted for him...


----------



## Boxers (4 August 2012)

Quite a few riders with these bits with long shanks, what are they?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

Poor guy !!

Id like to know what those bits are  too...look like slight overkill..??


----------



## Puppy (4 August 2012)

I wish Tucker wouldn't say 'Double clear' when they are inside the time.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

Puppy said:



			I wish Tucker wouldn't say 'Double clear' when they are inside the time.
		
Click to expand...

I know its driving me insane!!


----------



## Honey08 (4 August 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			yep 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html

Click to expand...

Thats a pretty impressive site isn't it - tells you who is in at the moment and who is next etc.  Dreadful mugshots of the riders though!

I've just turned on (got caught up with the triathlon!) and are there really that many gone clear?


----------



## TarrSteps (4 August 2012)

There will be lots of clears today, it's just the qualifying competition, to get the horses into the arena and determine running order. In fact anyone who isn't clear or close to it today should be worried!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Thats a pretty impressive site isn't it - tells you who is in at the moment and who is next etc.  Dreadful mugshots of the riders though!

I've just turned on (got caught up with the triathlon!) and are there really that many gone clear?
		
Click to expand...

been using it throughout the whole games got everything you need to know about every sport...brilliant website


----------



## Erin (4 August 2012)

The Saudi Arabian horse thats in now has spur marks in both sides


----------



## Boxers (4 August 2012)

Ben is next .... Good luck


----------



## TarrSteps (4 August 2012)

Re long shanks, some are hackamores, some are combination bridles, a few are probably wearing shanked gags of some devotion. 

As far as overkill, likely not as an over-bitted horse won't keep jumping but these horses are very strong, in an exciting situation, and modern courses require very fine adjustments.


----------



## Honey08 (4 August 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			There will be lots of clears today, it's just the qualifying competition, to get the horses into the arena and determine running order. In fact anyone who isn't clear or close to it today should be worried!
		
Click to expand...

Ever since I started watching I seem to have jinxed things!  Poles going all over and a few stops!


----------



## Boxers (4 August 2012)

Yay, 2 clears for GB so far.


----------



## MollyMoomin (4 August 2012)

Look away for Team GBR riders then, please!! 

Thank you for updates, wish I was watching  but work computer has a hissy fit if I have the retail program, email and more than one Firefox window open at once


----------



## JCWHITE (4 August 2012)

The best possible start for team GB, both Nick and Ben superb clears.
Think the arena and fences look really amazing, wonderful job by Bob, Kelvin and the team.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

Yay, go Ben


----------



## charleysummer (4 August 2012)

I really don't like those wide peaks the french rider was just wearing


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

not as bad as the orange jackets of the Netherlands riders....really dont like them at all


----------



## Honey08 (4 August 2012)

When is the next round?  Just had ten days off work, but now have to fly to Canada tomorrow, and not back til Tues eve!  Bet I will miss the end of the dressage and SJ!


----------



## Maisie2 (4 August 2012)

Well done so far Nick and Ben  Must say I'm quite surprised to see McLain Ward in the US team, with his and his family's record I wouldn't think he's a shining example of the Olympic spirit!


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

Next round in about three minutes .

P


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2012)

Haven't watched any yet but have popped into work and able to watch sky there (yeah).  Have seen re the clears but for the individual are they being ranked on time so that the fastest clear gets 0 penalties, then the next gets say 0.25 penalties or is it simply clears and carrying no faults through.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

Poor lisen fredricson....nasty fall, both look ok though


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

Ouch - poor Swedish rider - horse just basically landed on the jump and she went over the front end.  Thankfully both ok but how gutting to have that happen - and at the first fence!

P


----------



## TarrSteps (4 August 2012)

Ay! A shout out for louisem! Or at least for Winningmood!


----------



## ElphabaFae (4 August 2012)

That was a nasty fall!


----------



## ElphabaFae (4 August 2012)

18 year old Reed Kessler is now in 

Just 1 time for her! Amazing round


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

amazing...shes so young wish i could ride like that...2ft cross pole scares the life out of me


----------



## ElphabaFae (4 August 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			amazing...shes so young wish i could ride like that...2ft cross pole scares the life out of me
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same age as her and I keep telling myself if she can jump a Olympic showjumping course, I should be able to jump 2 foot 6 for my stage 2


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

Lol yes you should be able to, doesnt  mean you want to hehe !! ...im only 21, used to jump quite high but i've just totally lost my confidence and that freaks most horses out so im sticking to dressage


----------



## missy_mare (4 August 2012)

Tinka's Serenade is gorge


----------



## ElphabaFae (4 August 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			Lol yes you should be able to, doesnt  mean you want to hehe !! ...im only 21, used to jump quite high but i've just totally lost my confidence and that freaks most horses out so im sticking to dressage
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same as you! I totally lost my confidence and couldn't sit on a horse for 6 months when I was 11 but now I'm back  I spent a year just doing dressage though but I can jump a single 2 foot 6 fence if I'm feeling brave but the thought of jumping a whole course on a horse I've never ridden is slightly terrifying 

My long term aim is to pass my Stage 2 

Back on topic, I love Tinkas Serende!


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

I'm sure this will come across as un-sporting, but is anyone else a little irked by these super-rich, relatively inexperienced nations buying up our best horses for the Olympics . . . e.g., Wonderboy?

P


----------



## armchair_rider (4 August 2012)

Makes a change from rich Middle Eastern nations buying up Kenyan runners I suppose. It is a bit annoying but really not that different from anyone else buying a top horse. Not that the Totilas transfer was very popular...


----------



## Boxers (4 August 2012)

Gb next, am out of touch obviously, I have never heard of Scott Brash


----------



## Marydoll (4 August 2012)

Jumps mainly in Scotland is a scottish rider


----------



## KatB (4 August 2012)

Horse jumped better as Scott rode more quietly...or maybe the other way, who knows


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			Makes a change from rich Middle Eastern nations buying up Kenyan runners I suppose. It is a bit annoying but really not that different from anyone else buying a top horse. Not that the Totilas transfer was very popular...
		
Click to expand...

But I guess I don't mind so much if the horse is sold to a syndicate/country who actually wants to compete on "the tour" rather than a country/syndicate wanting a "made" horse in time for an Olympic games . . . and I get that countries like Syria and Saudi Arabia need to start somewhere, but FGS breed your own and PAY someone to produce it rather than offering silly money to buy it from underneath someone else . . . you can certainly afford it!

P


----------



## Javabb94 (4 August 2012)

Did he get clear??


----------



## Freddie19 (4 August 2012)

Erin said:



			The Saudi Arabian horse thats in now has spur marks in both sides 

Click to expand...

 Not watching, but please tell me that it is not Sultan, love that horse and was so sad when he was "sold".


----------



## Honey08 (4 August 2012)

I hope some of these London themed fences go to Olympia etc.  They're lovely.

No, I meant when is the next round as in when is the next day of jumping...?


----------



## TarrSteps (4 August 2012)

Um, re ' breeding your own', very few of the British horses are of 'British' breeding and many are not even British bred! 

Also, most of the riders you're talking about ride in Europe or the US and some have been around for years. They weren't sitting on the sofa last Tuesday and suddenly decided to go to the Olympics. 

Too bad we're not the rich kids anymore but such is the way of the world.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Um, re ' breeding your own', very few of the British horses are of 'British' breeding and many are not even British bred! 

Also, most of the riders you're talking about ride in Europe or the US and some have been around for years. They weren't sitting on the sofa last Tuesday and suddenly decided to go to the Olympics. 

Too bad we're not the rich kids anymore but such is the way of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Um . . . Wonderboy was produced by Ben Maher and AFIK bred here.  I'm not sure we were ever the rich kids and we've only just, after a long period in the wilderness, pulled together a top team . . . I just think it must be gutting for someone like Ben Maher to have a horse like Wonderboy sold underneath him to a country who hasn't previously figured on the world stage . . . i.e., Syria.  

At no point did I intimate that the riders who these horses were bought for were previously "sat on the sofa" . . . and I did acknowledge that countries have to find a way to break onto the tour somehow . . . but when I watch the Nation's Cup I don't see Syria or Saudi Arabia up there, so the only conclusion I can draw is that horses like Wonderboy are bought FOR the Olympics.  

P

P.S.  And, um, how do you know who I'm talking about . . . ?


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

Can anyone tell me is Guy Williams in team?


----------



## amage (4 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Um . . . Wonderboy was produced by Ben Maher and AFIK bred here.  I'm not sure we were ever the rich kids and we've only just, after a long period in the wilderness, pulled together a top team . . . I just think it must be gutting for someone like Ben Maher to have a horse like Wonderboy sold underneath him to a country who hasn't previously figured on the world stage . . . i.e., Syria.  

At no point did I intimate that the riders who these horses were bought for were previously "sat on the sofa" . . . and I did acknowledge that countries have to find a way to break onto the tour somehow . . . but when I watch the Nation's Cup I don't see Syria or Saudi Arabia up there, so the only conclusion I can draw is that horses like Wonderboy are bought FOR the Olympics.  

P

P.S.  And, um, how do you know who I'm talking about . . . ?
		
Click to expand...

Have to correct you here...Wonderboy was ridden in age classes by Adam Cove before going on to Georgie Strutton (now Crumley) who produced him further and brought him up to Young Rider Internationals. He then went to Ben already established at a pretty high level


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			Can anyone tell me is Guy Williams in team?
		
Click to expand...

No .

Team is:

Nick Skelton
Ben Maher
Scott Brash
Peter Charles

P


----------



## Llanali (4 August 2012)

I think you can be fairly confident Ben made money out of it...


----------



## Lark (4 August 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Ay! A shout out for louisem! Or at least for Winningmood!
		
Click to expand...

TarrSteps any info as to why Luciana did not ride Winningmood?
Probably well out of the loop but expected this to be an Olympic combination.


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

Thanks PolarSkye - was watching him on getting to Greenwich. Shame but that's how it goes :-(


----------



## Honey08 (4 August 2012)

Love that little Australian horse.

Wonder why we all root for the small horses that fly!


----------



## Honey08 (4 August 2012)

Not enjoying this last girl belting round for Japan.  They seem to have bought very keen horses in general (ie, eventing also) that they just can't  quite keep up with, and if something goes wrong and the horse doesn't get them out of it, it all goes pear shaped!


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Not enjoying this last girl belting round for Japan.  They seem to have bought very keen horses in general (ie, eventing also) that they just can't  quite keep up with, and if something goes wrong and the horse doesn't get them out of it, it all goes pear shaped!
		
Click to expand...

Agree.

And this was sort of my point about countries buying up "made" horses specifically for the Olympics.  Neither KSA or Syria did the horses they bought and rode justice.

P


----------



## hairycob (4 August 2012)

Red stirrups to match the jacket was a bit matchy matchy


----------



## TarrSteps (4 August 2012)

You did mention the Saudis, who have been sending riders to the Olympics for some time now and in fact have an individual bronze to show for it.  They have some new riders and they do not have the infrastructure western nations have so they train out of established nations, in the way that other countries' riders have done and continue to do. 

Traditionally the US, GB and the like have been the wealthy nations, with the tradition and money to support equestrian sport. Early antipodean riders famously had to sell their horses if they brought them the UK to compete. A surprising number of horses changed hands in the past with various championships in mind, not to mention horses that changed hands within countries to favour particular riders, often at the behest of selectors! My only point was that people have always gone to the Olympics on the back of other people's efforts.

Wonderboy was indeed born here but he is BWP and Warrior, for instance, was not. Again, where do you draw the line? I understand the frustration of losing top horses but it's happened all the time, the only difference now is 'new' nations have deep pockets. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinions and again, I understand the frustration. But Britain has, relatively speaking over the last hundred years, spent an enormous amount on horse sports and had the results to show for it.

More recently countries like Brazil have had a few individuals based overseas and parlayed that into domestic programs but over decades and decades.


----------



## Honey08 (4 August 2012)

Shame for Peter, horse looks another keen strong one.  Doesn't look an easy ride.  Got better towards the end.

Do all scores count or is there a discard?



Its also interesting how few HHOers are watching this - there were loads commenting on the eventing - even on a weekday, and more than this on the dressage.  Have people gone off show jumping?  I'm not a major fan, but this course has been nice to watch - in such a big arena with interesting fences.  Such a shame this won't be a perma venue.


----------



## KatB (4 August 2012)

Do these scores count? Or are they just to qualify for the rounds that WILL count?


----------



## attheponies (4 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Agree.

And this was sort of my point about countries buying up "made" horses specifically for the Olympics.  Neither KSA or Syria did the horses they bought and rode justice.

P
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with all of this, the Japanese girl looked rather over-horsed although the horse really looked to be trying his best for her.


----------



## JCWHITE (4 August 2012)

Agreed this thread seems a bit *slow*
Have to say I am appreciating the world class combinations we are seeing , in many cases, not all.
I feel sorry for the lovely horse that jumped for Japan.
It could be that dedicated HHO ers are actually at the venue?.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			You did mention the Saudis, who have been sending riders to the Olympics for some time now and in fact have an individual bronze to show for it.  They have some new riders and they do not have the infrastructure western nations have so they train out of established nations, in the way that other countries' riders have done and continue to do. 

Traditionally the US, GB and the like have been the wealthy nations, with the tradition and money to support equestrian sport. Early antipodean riders famously had to sell their horses if they brought them the UK to compete. A surprising number of horses changed hands in the past with various championships in mind, not to mention horses that changed hands within countries to favour particular riders, often at the behest of selectors! My only point was that people have always gone to the Olympics on the back of other people's efforts.

Wonderboy was indeed born here but he is BWP and Warrior, for instance, was not. Again, where do you draw the line? I understand the frustration of losing top horses but it's happened all the time, the only difference now is 'new' nations have deep pockets. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinions and again, I understand the frustration. But Britain has, relatively speaking over the last hundred years, spent an enormous amount on horse sports and had the results to show for it.

More recently countries like Brazil have had a few individuals based overseas and parlayed that into domestic programs but over decades and decades.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying it's wrong . . . just that it's frustrating.  It seems like ages since we had a British SJ team with even a chance of a medal . . . and, as I said before, it must be gutting for a rider like Ben Mayer to lose a potential Olympic horse.  Yes, nations have to start somewhere . . . yes, horses change hands - it's the nature of the sport . . . but it does seem as though horses like Wonderboy were sold/bought purely with the Olympics in mind and for the more established nations (France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany, Italy, Sweden, Austria, Switzerland, etc.) it's not just about the Olympics.

I will concede that my view is narrow and prejudiced.  My initial post was a knee-jerk reaction . . . and I do get that it's the reality of the sport.

Changing the subject . . . how hugely frustrating is it for us to have a combined 12 faults between Scott Brash and Peter Charles - c'mon boys, get your fingers out.

P


----------



## TarrSteps (4 August 2012)

I do understand the concern about people not doing their horses justice but again, that's the reality for all but a handful of nations. Having someone - anyone - is what drives development of the sport. That profile brings interest and money and more people into the industry and allows the development of an infrastructure.

It's a bit like the four minute mile effect - until someone does it, no one thinks it's possible. And the poor sucker who goes first is all on their own, without the support system of coaches, selectors etc people in places like the UK take for granted. The beauty of the Olympics is it does allow these nations a taste of the REALLY big time, which raises their game. It's actually easier to get into this competition than, say, the Super League so yes, you are going to see lesser riders. And those riders are going to need 'schoolmasters', horses that have been there before with other people, same as at other levels.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I do understand the concern about people not doing their horses justice but again, that's the reality for all but a handful of nations. Having someone - anyone - is what drives development of the sport. That profile brings interest and money and more people into the industry and allows the development of an infrastructure.

It's a bit like the four minute mile effect - until someone does it, no one thinks it's possible. And the poor sucker who goes first is all on their own, without the support system of coaches, selectors etc people in places like the UK take for granted. The beauty of the Olympics is it does allow these nations a taste of the REALLY big time, which raises their game. It's actually easier to get into this competition than, say, the Super League so yes, you are going to see lesser riders. And those riders are going to need 'schoolmasters', horses that have been there before with other people, same as at other levels.
		
Click to expand...

Agree!  

P


----------



## mon (4 August 2012)

Didn't think much of the Germans behaviour to his horses stop, late hit then several harsh jab in ribs with spurs.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

In other news . . . that round was completely unexpected from Christian Ahlmann . . . horse just didn't want to know.  Wish he hadn't smacked it when he did though - not sure the horse would have understood why.

P


----------



## Turitea (4 August 2012)

mon said:



			Didn't think much of the Germans behaviour to his horses stop, late hit then several harsh jab in ribs with spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Never liked him.


----------



## Super_starz (4 August 2012)

KatB said:



			Do these scores count? Or are they just to qualify for the rounds that WILL count?
		
Click to expand...

They only count for individual places not team scores.  The results decide team start orders for tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for some more GB clears tomorrow!


----------



## Pipkin (4 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			In other news . . . that round was completely unexpected from Christian Ahlmann . . . horse just didn't want to know.  Wish he hadn't smacked it when he did though - not sure the horse would have understood why.

P
		
Click to expand...

Was out of order, no need for harsh digs in the ribs with spurs either, crowd didnt sound too pleased either


----------



## Silmarillion (4 August 2012)

Not impressed by Christian Ahlmann at all...


----------



## TJP (4 August 2012)

It's been an eventful afternoon. C'mon Cian!!


----------



## mirage (4 August 2012)

I've only just realised that the SJ is on.There has been no mention of it anywhere that I've seen today,and I've been checking the BBC website too.


----------



## amage (4 August 2012)

What in the name of god was Beezie Madden trying to do there?????


----------



## KatB (4 August 2012)

Not impressed by Beezie either. Don't smack your horse for your error!!


----------



## SugarBeet (4 August 2012)

Well ridden round by Cian, but OMG at Bezzie Maden!


----------



## NeverSayNever (4 August 2012)

ooh yer all here! hello!

dont think much of Beezie !


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

amage said:



			What in the name of god was Beezie Madden trying to do there?????
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, but it wasn't pretty to look at and wasn't at all clever either . . . surprised b/c she's so experienced.

P


----------



## JCWHITE (4 August 2012)

Poor Beezie !


----------



## TarrSteps (4 August 2012)

I think you could say that about quite a few riders!!

I take back what I said about easy clears. Maybe some of the big guns aren't taking it seriously enough?


----------



## TJP (4 August 2012)

IMO Beezie didn't give him a chance. Should be spoken to about lifting that stick.


----------



## HBM1 (4 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			and, as I said before, it must be gutting for a rider like Ben Mayer to lose a potential Olympic horse.
		
Click to expand...

Ben part-owned Wonderboy with Quainton Stud - so he would have had a say in his being sold.  Tripple X or Robin Hood were considered their Olympic horses.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (4 August 2012)

JCWHITE said:



			Poor Beezie !
		
Click to expand...

What?? She got the horse totally wrong and then gave it a wallop! Poor horse rather than poor Beezie!


----------



## SusannaF (4 August 2012)

TJP said:



			IMO Beezie didn't give him a chance. Should be spoken to about lifting that stick.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the American lady whose horse refused? Unfair smack I thought. He clearly stopped because the big jump over the first had unseated her and interrupted the approach to the jump.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 August 2012)

TJP said:



			IMO Beezie didn't give him a chance. Should be spoken to about lifting that stick.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this . . . that was rider error in my opinion and if she was going to correct him she should have done it when it mattered - not after the fact.

P


----------



## JCWHITE (4 August 2012)

Class clear to finish!


----------



## JCWHITE (4 August 2012)

Sorry didnt see her smack it, must have been looking elsewhere!


----------



## Nicnac (4 August 2012)

Slightly Foxed said:



			What?? She got the horse totally wrong and then gave it a wallop! Poor horse rather than poor Beezie!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this.  I really used to rate her but she rode that fence like a complete plonker today (twice!) and then belted the poor horse (twice!).


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2012)

only saw it from about half way through as riding then at work then driving but....the stand out horse from the ones I saw was Meredith Michaels Beerbaum's.    The space it was giving the jumps was amazing.

It is very interesting the different styles of horses, Peter Charles and Ian Miller's horses reminded me much of the older style of British show jumping horses perhaps as David Broome's went, then there is the more European for want of a better phrase style of jumping.   The American horse ridden by Rich Fellers had a style all of its own but didn't half jump when it got the fences.

Go Nick and Ben!


----------



## Over2You (4 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I hope some of these London themed fences go to Olympia etc.  They're lovely.

No, I meant when is the next round as in when is the next day of jumping...?
		
Click to expand...

At least one will be going to Spruce Meadows. They have quite a collection of Olympic fences. My favourite being the Athens Coins.


----------



## Over2You (4 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Agree with this . . . that was rider error in my opinion and if she was going to correct him she should have done it when it mattered - not after the fact.

P
		
Click to expand...

There was no need for a whip correction at all. She completely screwed-up the striding, and presented the horse (not once, but twice) at a virtually impossible angle. She and Christian Ahlmann should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves for using the whip in temper!


----------



## pootleperkin (4 August 2012)

Just noticed that on 10 faults and so in the bottom 15, Peter Charles has been eliminated from the individual


----------



## xxlindeyxx (4 August 2012)

Erin said:



			The Saudi Arabian horse thats in now has spur marks in both sides 

Click to expand...

They werent spur marks, although it looked like it. But the clipper sometimes doesnt clip the hair where the spur will be as its more comfy for the horse


----------



## coss (4 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			Just noticed that on 10 faults and so in the bottom 15, Peter Charles has been eliminated from the individual 

Click to expand...

I just noticed this too


----------



## xxlindeyxx (4 August 2012)

Lark said:



			TarrSteps any info as to why Luciana did not ride Winningmood?
Probably well out of the loop but expected this to be an Olympic combination.
		
Click to expand...

Winningmood got injured at the start of the year, such a shame, i love winningmood


----------



## xspiralx (4 August 2012)

Just caught up on the SJ - an interesting first day I thought!

Was extremely unimpressed by the behaviour of Christian Ahlmann and Beezie Madden though. I am far from a fluffy bunny but neither of those wallops (and in CA's case, the spur jabbing and yanking on the rein) were justified. In both cases it was rider error, the horses really didn't have anywhere to go, and it's out of order to give a smack for that.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

I was there, not a nice reaction from Christian Ahlmann, spurring the horse like that and not just once! Didn't see him but apparently he smacked him as well. Surely one smack would be enough.

Obv don't compete anywhere near that level but imo the Beezie Madden second  refusal was rider error so her reaction wasn't pleasent and I'm not of the don't hit them ever group.

If they can do that in the ring hate to think what happened outside it.


----------



## mle22 (4 August 2012)

Christian Ahlmann's horse knew what was coming to it as soon as it stopped imo


----------



## Suzie86 (4 August 2012)

I was there watching it live and beezie pulled the horse out the first time as she'd come on a crap line and was unseated. Second attempt she came on a crap line again!


----------



## JayCeeme (4 August 2012)

Wonderboy was not sold from 'underneath' Ben he was one of the owners.


----------



## Marydoll (4 August 2012)

Over2You said:



			There was no need for a whip correction at all. She completely screwed-up the striding, and presented the horse (not once, but twice) at a virtually impossible angle. She and Christian Ahlmann should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves for using the whip in temper!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, Beezie madden made a horses arse of both approaches, the horse should have been kicking her ass


----------



## pipsqueek (4 August 2012)

Agree with the above, could not quite believe what I was watching!!  Team GB did us proud today though with clears from Nick Skelton & Ben Maher.   Wish it would record on the red button as will miss it tomorrow


----------



## Marydoll (4 August 2012)

pipsqueek said:



			Agree with the above, could not quite believe what I was watching!!  Team GB did us proud today though with clears from Nick Skelton & Ben Maher.   Wish it would record on the red button as will miss it tomorrow 

Click to expand...

If youve got sky itll be on the sky sport olympic equestrian channel up in the 400's you can record it there


----------



## piebaldsparkle (4 August 2012)

Suzie86 said:



			I was there watching it live and beezie pulled the horse out the first time as she'd come on a crap line and was unseated. Second attempt she came on a crap line again!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, she needed the smack, not her horse.  Mind the German earlier wasn't much better, though at least he gave his horse a decent shot on the 2nd go.


----------



## pipsqueek (4 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			If youve got sky itll be on the sky sport olympic equestrian channel up in the 400's you can record it there
		
Click to expand...

thank-you marydoll, will set it to record  OH will be watching the cricket


----------



## Olliepop (4 August 2012)

Does anyone know what the bit one of the Jordanian (i think) horses had on? Had some weird bit of loose wire running around the front/ below the jaw which looked a bit like a head retainer my sister used to wear with her teeth braces!


----------



## ihatework (4 August 2012)

Was there today, that American near the end rode the double horrendously and had the cheek to b*ollock her horse for it!! Don't really follow SJ so haven't a clue who she is/was?


----------



## Olliepop (4 August 2012)

I know we were there too poor horse :-( There were a few horses that got their riders out of a mess on the doubles for the second element. They were so honest..


----------



## KatB (4 August 2012)

Ihatework, that was


----------



## KatB (4 August 2012)

Beezie Madden....not a fan!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Anyone else watching today?

This course really looks like it's going to sort the men from the boys - think it might be an interesting day!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Lovely round by Daniel Bluman and Sancha - just pinged round in a lovely rhythm, made it look easy!


----------



## Scarlett (5 August 2012)

Yes, it certainly looks that way! Does anyone have a link to the running order?


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-individual/index.html

Here!

Unlucky for Cian O'Connor


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

http://m.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-team/index.html
Am getting so nervous now! Good luck Team GB!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

That Canadian horse has some scope!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (5 August 2012)

The Canadian wasn't even dressed properly, her shirt was undone!!


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

I love Crossing Jordan, so adjustable and neat, such a shame about the last fence


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Woooooo! Brilliant round by Nick! Now we just need 3 more like that!


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

Fantastic round, go Nick!!!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (5 August 2012)

Wow nick!!!


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Lovely round Nick


----------



## Dowjones (5 August 2012)

Clear for Nick Skelton!


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Well done nick  fantastic xx


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Hmmm, very lucky round for Al Saud - he rattled several quite a bit!


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 August 2012)

Prince Abdula very nice horse and rider, wonder how many oils wells to buy him?


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

They're talking about the wrong rider! That's a man!

I actually can't believe they talked about the horse and rider all the way around and didn't realise O.O


----------



## Chocy (5 August 2012)

The Canadian is a busy rider!! Doesn't look like an easy horse!


----------



## Chocy (5 August 2012)

Oops not Canadian was Mexico


----------



## amage (5 August 2012)

Chocy said:



			The Canadian is a busy rider!! Doesn't look like an easy horse!
		
Click to expand...

That was the Mexican rider not Tiffany


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

What time are our other GB riders on?


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

FANTASTIC! Great job Ben!


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Yay, lovely clear for Ben


----------



## Chocy (5 August 2012)

Well done Ben!! Triple X looking fabulous!


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			What time are our other GB riders on?
		
Click to expand...

Nick and Ben just been, both clear.

peter in 6 horses time


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

Wow, fantastic round, well done Ben and Tripple X, made it look easy :-D


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

Masterclass in jumping, lovely round Ben, rode beautifully


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (5 August 2012)

I think I jumped every fence with him!  Well done Ben


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Fantastic, well done ben


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			Nick and Ben just been, both clear.

peter in 6 horses time
		
Click to expand...

They just changed what they said before.

Now they say Scott in 5 riders time and Peter in 13 riders time.


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

KSA are looking good


----------



## avthechav (5 August 2012)

...sorry if already answered but do yesterday's scores not count for anything then- do they all start today with a clean sheet?


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

I think yesterday's do count for the individual but definitely not for the team. But may be wrong. I keep trying to find the information but can't find it


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

avthechav said:



			...sorry if already answered but do yesterday's scores not count for anything then- do they all start today with a clean sheet?
		
Click to expand...

I believe yesterday's scores don't count for the team standings, but they do count for the individual.

So the top 35 riders to go through to the individual finals later in the week will be decided on the total of their penalties from yesterday, today and tomorrow.

Then they get a clean slate for the individual finals.


----------



## dressage_diva (5 August 2012)

Is it just me or are some of the riders very busy with their hands? I'm not a show jumper, but sure I've never noticed it before.

Thought the Mexican horse that just went was very genuine!


----------



## amage (5 August 2012)

avthechav said:



			...sorry if already answered but do yesterday's scores not count for anything then- do they all start today with a clean sheet?
		
Click to expand...

AFAIK it is cumulative from yest and today so the top 45 on cumulative scores go through to next round of individual....but the bottom 15 yest are out no matter what they do today


----------



## avthechav (5 August 2012)

xspiralx said:



			I believe yesterday's scores don't count for the team standings, but they do count for the individual.

So the top 35 riders to go through to the individual finals later in the week will be decided on the total of their penalties from yesterday, today and tomorrow.

Then they get a clean slate for the individual finals.
		
Click to expand...

Guess that makes sense- so Team basically decided over 2 rounds and then the 3 rounds count as qualifiers for individual final- where if ur in its all up for grabs.

..very confusing and lots of rounds to jump!


----------



## jenbleep (5 August 2012)

Eeek come on Scott!!!


----------



## jenbleep (5 August 2012)

Is it me or is he getting in deep to a lot of these fences?! Heart stopping!!!


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Oh no, last pole!


----------



## jenbleep (5 August 2012)

This Aussie horse looks teeny!

ETA: only 15.2hh apparently!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

What a shame 

Still, 4 faults from 3 rounds is not a bad score by any means and we're certainly not out of contention.

Hopefully Peter Charles will pull his finger out today and get a clear for us.


----------



## Chocy (5 August 2012)

Uh wot a shame 4 Scott but well done!


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

Oh no, last fence and he barely touched it. Good round otherwise


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			This Aussie horse looks teeny!
		
Click to expand...

They just said he's 15.2


----------



## Chocy (5 August 2012)

Itot is tiny 15.2 but I'd luv a shot!!


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

Aw poor Scott, my heart was in my mouth, i cant believe that pole rolled


----------



## dieseldog (5 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			This Aussie horse looks teeny!

ETA: only 15.2hh apparently!
		
Click to expand...

Probably the best horse in the world too.


----------



## TJP (5 August 2012)

What a wee cracker, he made that look simple.


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Itot and Big star the class rounds so far for me


----------



## Tilda (5 August 2012)

Am loving this KSA rider's matchy matchy


----------



## Tnavas (5 August 2012)

Watching on live coverage in New Zealand - shame about GB's 4 faults they were going really well. We have no team competing which is a shame.

The course is amazing - the theme very clever and the areal views we are getting with the palace is incrediable - oops the double decker just lost some bricks


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

So we really need Peter to go clear, and the final Saudi to get 4 faults


----------



## jenbleep (5 August 2012)

dieseldog said:



			Probably the best horse in the world too.
		
Click to expand...

Proves size doesn't matter!


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Peter's in. I feel a bit sick.


----------



## PorkChop (5 August 2012)

C'mon Peter!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Very disappointing


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Oh no, 8.

So we finish on 4?


----------



## PorkChop (5 August 2012)

Oh no, what shame


----------



## Nicnac (5 August 2012)

Tim Stockdale or Will Funnell should have been there not Peter Charles who has only just changed back to Britain


----------



## Chocy (5 August 2012)

Oh wot a shame for PC. Rd 1 we finish on 4


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

What does this mean now? Do we have any chance of medals???


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Tim Stockdale or Will Funnell should have been there not Peter Charles who has only just changed back to Britain 

Click to expand...

Or Guy Williams.

Have to admit I'm not particularly a fan of PC.


----------



## dressage_diva (5 August 2012)

I agree with NicNac - Id have put Tim in the team over Peter (but I'm basing that on horse power alone). I know Tim had a bad show at last trial, but up until then his form was brilliant (and if I remember correctly I think Peter had a bad show just after teams were announced - Im happy to be corrected though).


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			What does this mean now? Do we have any chance of medals???
		
Click to expand...

All to play for, we finish on 4 faults and there is another round tomorrow.

However there are some very strong teams yet to jump today, any of which are capable of three clears, so we've got to hope they have some faults or we'll be really lucky to get a medal.

We're not out of it by any means, but 3 clears would have been really useful.


----------



## Chocy (5 August 2012)

Random qu alert!! 
I no the jumps all represent British things but wots the significance of the fire fillers in the triple-really annoying me cos can't work it out!!


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

and it could have been John or Michael remember!!


----------



## Nicnac (5 August 2012)

Yes forgot Guy   or Tina Fletcher...... and the Whittakers..... gosh glad I'm not a selector!

Good to see Matt Williams youngster coming out a lot more confident today - wonder what they did since yesterday to get his confidence levels up?


----------



## ruth83 (5 August 2012)

Chocy said:



			Random qu alert!! 
I no the jumps all represent British things but wots the significance of the fire fillers in the triple-really annoying me cos can't work it out!!
		
Click to expand...

Great fire of London I assume


----------



## Saf (5 August 2012)

Chocy said:



			Random qu alert!! 
I no the jumps all represent British things but wots the significance of the fire fillers in the triple-really annoying me cos can't work it out!!
		
Click to expand...

Great fire of London


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

Tbh the Team GB scores are exactly as could have been predicted from beforehand, Nick and Ben the class acts, fantastic rounds, Scot really good but new partnership and the 4th place in team always the problem. I am sure many will disagree but I would rather have seen Michael there instead of Peter on recent form. Still can't complain too much at total of 4 faults. Go Team GB!


----------



## Eye_Spy (5 August 2012)

The great fire of London??


----------



## Eye_Spy (5 August 2012)

Saf said:



			Great fire of London
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Another question....... How are the individual medals decided?


----------



## TJP (5 August 2012)

So unlucky.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 August 2012)

Dud his reins break? They looked like they broke......


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

French riders rein went...now Marcus is in trouble!!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

slightlyconfused said:



			Dud his reins break? They looked like they broke......
		
Click to expand...

Looks like they did - they didn't look right even as he was leaving the ring.

Very unlucky but it's good for us that both the French and Germans have had faults so far!


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Maclain Wards horse,,,delicious!!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

And now faults for the Americans too!

Definitely puts the pressure on for their other team members.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 August 2012)

can't argue there. Just thought I was seeing things! Lol


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)




----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

This is not what I expected!

Unsportingly hoping this keeps up and puts GB in a strong position for tomorrow


----------



## Nicnac (5 August 2012)

3 B's for medals - Belgium; Brazil & Britain.  That's my prediction - worth having a punt?


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

What's happening? Can't watch it!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Supertrooper - faults for all the first riders of the second batch of teams except Brazil!


----------



## SusannaF (5 August 2012)

That last Saudi guy on the grey was hilarious  looked like me at my one effort at showjumping (local show, clear round class, fences one foot high, pony bombing round with me as passenger)


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

Lots of faults in this second "better" group  4 faults starting to look better and better, keeping everything crossed! I love this course, so beautifully designed


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

fingers crossed xx


----------



## amage (5 August 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Tim Stockdale or Will Funnell should have been there not Peter Charles who has only just changed back to Britain 

Click to expand...

Eh he changed back in 2007....hardly "only just" and given that Will or Tim were not in the final seven Tina Fletcher or Michael Whitaker would have been the contenders with Michael stating his top horse Gig Amai who won Aachen was not available...Viking was his reserve horse!There have been alot of surprises from a number of horses but turning on your own team is very unsporting behaviour. Must be awful for team members to be subjected to such ridiculous fair weather support. Billy Twomey's mare had 12 faults over the two day and was disappointing but should somebody else have been there....no absolutely not! They are not machines - horses or riders - and mistakes happen


----------



## Tnavas (5 August 2012)

Chocy said:



			Random qu alert!! 
I no the jumps all represent British things but wots the significance of the fire fillers in the triple-really annoying me cos can't work it out!!
		
Click to expand...

"In 1666 London burnt like rotten sticks" - the jump is representing the great fire of london


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Surprises keep coming,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Penelope and Janniker...


----------



## Nicnac (5 August 2012)

amage said:



			Eh he changed back in 2007....hardly "only just" and given that Will or Tim were not in the final seven Tina Fletcher or Michael Whitaker would have been the contenders with Michael stating his top horse Gig Amai who won Aachen was not available...Viking was his reserve horse!There have been alot of surprises from a number of horses but turning on your own team is very unsporting behaviour. Must be awful for team members to be subjected to such ridiculous fair weather support. Billy Twomey's mare had 12 faults over the two day and was disappointing but should somebody else have been there....no absolutely not! They are not machines - horses or riders - and mistakes happen
		
Click to expand...

1) see later post  and 2) I'm not British


----------



## Suzie86 (5 August 2012)

Ooooh whats this about the Canadian????


----------



## Suzie86 (5 August 2012)

Also glad beezie didn't go clear after her performance yesterday!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 August 2012)

Canadian rider disquailified/eliminated for doing something naughty?


----------



## jenbleep (5 August 2012)

What's happened with the Canadian, just seen something on FB about 'hypersensitivity?'


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (5 August 2012)

Seems something may have been applied to the horse's legs... Elim in SJ and dressage!


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

Anyone know, it sounds like use of a topical banned substance possibly


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Brave brave round from Lisen on Matrix given her horrible fall yesterday


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Isnt this Castlefield eclipse a lovely Irish mare, so consistent


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

Sounds like it can be anything from an insect bite causing hypersensitivity, to a banned substance, either way, the horse can be disqualified .


----------



## amage (5 August 2012)

slightlyconfused said:



			Canadian rider disquailified/eliminated for doing something naughty?
		
Click to expand...

No she has been eliminated for the horse having an area of Hypersensitivity on the left forelimb. The FEI has specifically stated there is no accusation of malpractice but on welfare grounds she is not allowed to compete. Hypersensitivity can occur in a number of situations...the two poles he hit yest could have caused it!!!


----------



## jenbleep (5 August 2012)

Had to chuckle then...."she can throw the toys out the pram..." I know us horsey folk use that term about horses all the time but it's funny to hear it when non-horsey types might be watching, thinking what on earth


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

Oh dear, Germans and now Americans not going so well.....


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Reed Kesslers hat with the wider brim, what make is it?


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

Fantastic clear by Tamino, lovely round. Slightly biased as by the same stallion as my horse (wish he could jump like that!)


----------



## amage (5 August 2012)

JCWHITE said:



			Reed Kesslers hat with the wider brim, what make is it?
		
Click to expand...

GPA First lady


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Thank you
just checked,
Its £490, will wait for the Charles Owen version!!


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Loving the man at the collecting ring in his sou'wester!  He's been wearing it all week I think.

He looks like Captain Birdseye with that beard too!


----------



## amage (5 August 2012)

JCWHITE said:



			Thank you
just checked,
Its £490, will wait for the Charles Owen version!!
		
Click to expand...

Ya they are pricey...i prefer Charles Owen hats any as more comfortable and don't live in a climate where the sun visor bit is really required!!


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Bad day for the French!

Hmmm Christian Ahlmann. Would quite like to see his lovely horse dump him after his disgraceful performance yesterday...


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

amage said:



			Ya they are pricey...i prefer Charles Owen hats any as more comfortable and don't live in a climate where the sun visor bit is really required!!
		
Click to expand...

I do live where I need a sun visor!!, have been fitted for a new SP  8, just waiting for the launch.

Back to the jumping!!!
Heres Flexible!


----------



## Suzie86 (5 August 2012)

Not watching. How did he do???


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 August 2012)

amage said:



			No she has been eliminated for the horse having an area of Hypersensitivity on the left forelimb. The FEI has specifically stated there is no accusation of malpractice but on welfare grounds she is not allowed to compete. Hypersensitivity can occur in a number of situations...the two poles he hit yest could have caused it!!!
		
Click to expand...

ahhh thankyou. never heard of it before


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Talking of the man with the sou wester, he;s at all the top European shows etc, who is he!!

Well done Flexible, a star!!


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

What a lovely round by Rich Fellers and Flexible, what a horse!


----------



## SusannaF (5 August 2012)

xspiralx said:



			Bad day for the French!

Hmmm Christian Ahlmann. Would quite like to see his lovely horse dump him after his disgraceful performance yesterday...
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching in Germany. The commentator's in shock at how far down the rankings Germany are.


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Suzie86 said:



			Not watching. How did he do???
		
Click to expand...

4 faults for Ahlmann


----------



## amage (5 August 2012)

JCWHITE said:



			I do live where I need a sun visor!!, have been fitted for a new SP  8, just waiting for the launch.

Back to the jumping!!!
Heres Flexible!
		
Click to expand...

either SmartPak Equine or Dover Saddlery do a velcro visor that will go onto any helmet so would suit you for riding at home anyway!! Or you could just stick the sun in the post and send it here...will trade you some grey clouds for it;-)


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

So now we're joint second place wiht the orange peeps


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			So now we're joint second place wiht the orange peeps
		
Click to expand...

... And the Swedes


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			So now we're joint second place wiht the orange peeps
		
Click to expand...

Also the Swedes and the Swiss!


----------



## JCWHITE (5 August 2012)

Valentina,you made Joss work so hard!
Thanks Amage you may have saved me some serious dosh!
Got to go, see you all tomorrow?


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Well, what a turn up for the books! Must admit I was not expecting us to be so well in contention with 4 faults.

Think tomorrow will be very exciting...


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

I think GB have done really well.  well done to them all.  Jumps some clears tomorrow please.


----------



## Munchkin (5 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			I'm watching in Germany. The commentator's in shock at how far down the rankings Germany are.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't we all!


----------



## amyneave (5 August 2012)

By my calculations Germany is out!!! Isn't it only the top 8 teams that go through? Well Geramny are equal 10th, with the French 12th and Belgium's 13th! 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-team/index.html?v=20120805-142419835


----------



## MagicMelon (5 August 2012)

I went to make lunch at one point and think I must have missed Peter Charles' round today??  How did he do? No mention of him in the results from today so did he withdraw?!


----------



## viceversa (5 August 2012)

He got 8 faults so will be our discarded score


----------



## xxlindeyxx (5 August 2012)

All the Equestrian events can be replayed here :http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html


Have to say, im gutted about Billy Twomey not qualifying for tomorrow , the mistakes he made shouldnt have been made at all. I really thought he had a chance


----------



## Mavis007 (5 August 2012)

I have just found online that only the top 8 teams go through to tomorrow. Does anyone know if this is really correct???? A different website says all teams go again tomorrow so I am really confused now...


----------



## Turitea (5 August 2012)

Only the eight best teams start tomorrow.


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

Mavis007 said:



			I have just found online that only the top 8 teams go through to tomorrow. Does anyone know if this is really correct???? A different website says all teams go again tomorrow so I am really confused now...
		
Click to expand...

I think the situation is that only the top 8 teams will jump again tomorrow, along with the top 45 individuals after today's round.


----------



## stencilface (5 August 2012)

Go GB I'm so glad they're through for tmrw, as I'd otherwise look pretty stupid in all my union jack stuff lol

Can't wait, bucks fizz on the train and a huge (yet not too huge!) picnic, yay, yippee, and woooooooo!


----------



## ecrozier (5 August 2012)

Wow - is that definate true? GB are actually in with a shout of a medal then - there are some surprises in the list of teams that are out aren't there!


----------



## PALOMINOLUVR (8 August 2012)

Super upsetting to see the poor sportsmanship and animal cruelty exhibited by GERMAN rider Christian Ahlmann and USA rider Beezie Madden. Ahlmann was pulled from competition a few years back for doping charges (using capsaicin, a rub known to cause hypersensitivity in a horses legs which would cause the horse to avoid making contact with rails). When I watched Ahlmann lose his temper, spurring his horse and start banging on the horses mouth for refusing, I wanted to reach thru the television and grab the reins from him, take the whip out of his hands, then start whipping him on the butt. How is that cruelty just ignored by the Olympic judges? He should have been dropped from competition for that and quite clearly that horse has been doped before...did you see how frightened it was to make contact with the fence? What a jerk. No wonder the horse refused. Now lets talk about Beezie. Spoiled little US girl gives all of us Yanks a bad name. She came at the jump too sharp the first time, and set her horse up a second time for failure. I am sick and tired of seeing cry baby temper tantrum type behavior from Olympians when things don't go their way.  We need to make sure we teach the next generation that we cannot control everything in the universe, and things will happen that take us away from our hearts desire but those moments teach us to persevere thru tough times. Why aren't these riders being removed from competition for cruelty to animals? Maybe in 4 years we will no longer see whips or spurs in the arena--thats what I call HORSEMANSHIP!!!


----------



## xxlindeyxx (8 August 2012)

PALOMINOLUVR said:



			Super upsetting to see the poor sportsmanship and animal cruelty exhibited by GERMAN rider Christian Ahlmann and USA rider Beezie Madden. Ahlmann was pulled from competition a few years back for doping charges (using capsaicin, a rub known to cause hypersensitivity in a horses legs which would cause the horse to avoid making contact with rails). When I watched Ahlmann lose his temper, spurring his horse and start banging on the horses mouth for refusing, I wanted to reach thru the television and grab the reins from him, take the whip out of his hands, then start whipping him on the butt. How is that cruelty just ignored by the Olympic judges? He should have been dropped from competition for that and quite clearly that horse has been doped before...did you see how frightened it was to make contact with the fence? What a jerk. No wonder the horse refused. Now lets talk about Beezie. Spoiled little US girl gives all of us Yanks a bad name. She came at the jump too sharp the first time, and set her horse up a second time for failure. I am sick and tired of seeing cry baby temper tantrum type behavior from Olympians when things don't go their way.  We need to make sure we teach the next generation that we cannot control everything in the universe, and things will happen that take us away from our hearts desire but those moments teach us to persevere thru tough times. Why aren't these riders being removed from competition for cruelty to animals? Maybe in 4 years we will no longer see whips or spurs in the arena--thats what I call HORSEMANSHIP!!!
		
Click to expand...






I agree with you completley. Read an interview with christian ahlmann saying he was sorry and shouldnt of slapped him. Still inexusable to do so though.
A spokesperson for FEI said christian had no wrong doing because he only hit codex one once , it has to be a certain amount of times before you get a yellow card. Hopefully we will not see this behaviour again .


----------



## Dancing Queen (8 August 2012)

i was hoping B M would get thrown off for her behaviour towards her horse. Very Unkind.


----------

